# Channel Icons



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Have these just been added on the Guide page recently, top right next to the preview page - just scrolling through the listings and noticed the familiar channel icons changing - hadn't noticed them before.

( Was looking to make sure all channels back after reboot due to the 'Not Authorised' channel message on the sky channels :-( )

Andy


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

andyfoxccp said:


> Have these just been added on the Guide page recently, top right next to the preview page - just scrolling through the listings and noticed the familiar channel icons changing - hadn't noticed them before.
> 
> ( Was looking to make sure all channels back after reboot due to the 'Not Authorised' channel message on the sky channels :-( )
> 
> Andy


Yeah, they have been there from launch


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Not noticed this myself, however I seen it in a picture in the pocket lint review.

Is it an option you can turn on somewhere?


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I think there's so much information on some screens it can take us a while to register details.


----------



## °Keir° (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I definitely don't have the channel icons, I'd like them.
I can't see why these would take so long to download there's 165+ channels and the images aren't that big.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

°Keir°;8413693 said:


> Well I definitely don't have the channel icons


Are you looking in the right place? In the main Guide, in the programme description area at the very top, right of the programme title and just left of the mini-video box.

They aren't being used to identify the channel in the main guide column; that's still text. It's not like s1 TiVo.


----------

